# How long do you cook Melt & Pour soap in a crockpot?



## Annfine (Mar 18, 2017)

I cooked rebatch soap for about 1 hour. So it's the same, right?


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 18, 2017)

You're cooking melt and pour soap in the crock pot?  Or are you just melting it to get ready to make soap?

Wait...did you make your own melt and pour?


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 18, 2017)

I won't cook bought melt and pour for that long. It will boil over & lots of bubble or scorch.

Do you mean you bought some melt and pour and plan to cook 1 hr? Or do you mean you MAKE your melt and pour base?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 18, 2017)

I guess you could put it in a crock pot in low for like 10 minutes, but it could scorch.  I don't think is worth it.

Or the you get rebatch base?  If that is what you did, it depends on how much you are making.


----------



## Susie (Mar 18, 2017)

Why would you want to cook melt and pour?  I thought you just ... melted and poured.  I would probably melt it in the microwave.  But I have never used the stuff, so what do I know.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 18, 2017)

Annfine said:


> I cooked rebatch soap for about 1 hour. So it's the same, right?


Rebatch soap is cp or hp soap, usually in shred form. I know Bramble Berry sells shredded soap for melting (re-batching) and yes, it can take an hr or so to melt down. 

Melt and Pour is a remelt-able soap purchased as Melt and Pour, it melts at low temp quickly. Some including me do make melt and pour from scratch using a lye soap recipe then adding in additives to make it remelt-able and clear. It is not the same as cp (lye soap). Melt and Pour can be kept in a crock pot on warm if it is over approx 1/4-1/2 full to keep it at pouring temp, of course that depends on the melt temp of the m&p base.

You need to determine if you are using re-batch shreds or m&p (which many call glycerin soap). They are completely different. M&P is not considered soap


----------

